# Flat Rock 4-25



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

fished the morning at my usual hole...found 3 people fishin in it, one of which saw me hook a couple of steelies on 4-20. ofcourse he was using the same exact fly i allways use. he hooked and unskillfully landed a nice hen steelie about 10lbs. i on the other hand lost 2. slow, but my method allways seems to work unfortunately, they all seem to ilude me. also caught a small musky and had a few other fish on. didnt even see one walleye today and MIBOWHNTR caught 3 "bugle nosed trout"...suckers. oh and i caught about a 5" rainbow and about a 1" long baby dogfish!  i dont know how they even fit the fly in their mouths but they did.

tight lines and chrome bullets,
mike


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

hey huntermike, your profile indicates that you are 420.

Reading your posts, I was curious as to your actual age.

Care to share?


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Ummmm...let me get this right. He landed a 10 lb. hen unskillfully but you lost yours?

I have been to other rivers where I have used techniques others where using simply cause my technique was not working for me. Just wondering if that fly or technique is patented?
Sorry if I appear to be a smart a$$, and I appreciate the report. I just found it a bit off.

FD


----------



## newguy (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amos _
> *hey huntermike, your profile indicates that you are 420.
> 
> Reading your posts, I was curious as to your actual age.
> ...


hehe 420, good stuff


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Hunter mike, may i ask at least what kind(steamer, dry, wet) and colored fly you were using???? I really want to get my first steely, espessially on a fly rod, after my bro got his!!! I would think somethikng like a stonefly would work ok, i have some of the best holes down from there which are full of steelies, only caught a few of them, though.


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

As huntermikes buddy, ill tell you,
Huntermike: 16
me:15


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks john....i am 16 and 420 is the best time of year...hehe
its spring! the whole thing about the unskillfull landing is that the guy was using heavy line and hoarsed the fish in and actually lifted the big fish out of the water by the line and walked with it thrashing farther on shore. when i say hoarseing i mean he had his drag cranked down and didnt know what it was. thats all...smart a$$ pm me if you want me to tell you the exact fly i use... its sorta desighned by me to be productive there. i know im only 16, but ive hit allmost every major river in michigan many times over since i was 8, and have caught steel in most. im a troutaholic with steel in my vains. also a major hunter of all things. im strictly ethical and only shoot what i WILL eat. my dad raised me right.  MIbowhntr is my fishing and hunting brother for many years now. so hes hit a few with me.


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

cant touch this..... there are some nice holes to be found there. the fly i use is white and red. maybe we could hit the river sometime. i might be out there tomorow, but not sure as i got in a bad car accident and would have to borrow wheels


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

> fished the morning at my usual hole...found 3 people fishin in it, one of which saw me hook a couple of steelies on 4-20. ofcourse he was using the same exact fly i allways use. he hooked and unskillfully landed a nice hen steelie about 10lbs. i on the other hand lost 2. slow, but my method allways seems to work


Guess I just didn't care for what I thought was the slight bashing of the other fisherman. Maybe he was not an expierienced fisherman and did not read the rules that your not supposed to use anything over 6# test? Maybe I am reading it wrong? As far as using the exact same fly you did. You said you designed the fly so how did he have the exact same one?
Did you discover all of your techniques by yourself or did someone teach you or did you watch what others would do to catch fish? I must admit it is hard to read someones true intentions of there words on the internet but it just appeared to me that you are not giving any credit to the other fisherman who "landed" his catch or that he was undiserving of it. Everyone has there streangths and weeknesses. You sound like a pretty good angler. Maybe the other guys streangth was driving  . The guy was fishing. Whatever his styl or skill level it does not sound illegal. Maybe you could of givin him a few tips.

FD


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Flydaddy, lets not start with the ignorant bashing, ill fill you in. 
The guy that caught this steelie, was a first class prick. He was errogant as hell, and when i said "nice fish man" he barked back, "i catch em like this all the damn time nothin special, just a F*@#$&* stupid salmon. I dont know why you think its so special, you must not know how to fish."
I decided not to corect him by saying that it wasn't a salmon, but a steelhead, and murmor in my head take another prozac....a$$hole. We were the good guys, he was offensive, and i might add cocky, and didn't know how to fish ethically and be nice to others!!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Now that we have the reason for this out in the open, I think it's time for everyone to relax. This is nothing to argue about. 
It's Saturday, and there's fish to catch.

Thanks!


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

must be my mistake...nobody said he was an ass.


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

No problem flydaddy. I dont want any bad blood with any fellow board members, heck ive allready ran into 3 diff members while out fishing! and all have been cool! 
Treus
jon
ps, ive gotta go walleye fishin now, supposedly the action is getting hot hot hot where i fish (lk st clare) across from peche island ..(sp) by the mouth of the detroit river, gonna be casting perch shadraps, seems like that was the ticket last year anyhow, good luck and good fishin!


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

SURE MIKE!!!!! I'll show you, if you already don't know every single hole a couple of my good holes. I'll have to see what day i could come down. Yeah, mike, i hate when people use 50lb test line and hoarse every fish in, they think they are good when they do that, ANYONE could do that with that rope, i'm suprise he actually had one hit.


----------

